# iPod Touch case



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

Now that I have my iPad, my iTouch is used primarily for walking on the treadmill or the elliptical at the gym.  My case is a leather case with a flip cover and although I like it a lot, it is a pain to open the cover to change anything on the iTouch while I'm trying to walk.

What are your favorite cases that leave the front open?  I do have a screen protector already installed.


----------



## Cobrastrike (Dec 26, 2009)

The wife really likes her ReCover diamond series case from Futureshop ($24.99). The back of the case has a sort of reflective diamond pattern on it.


The ReCOVER series is the perfect item for eco-conscious consumers looking for both durability and style. This case is made from recyclable rubber and consumes less energy to produce than other plastics. All ReCOVER packaging is made from recycled or recyclable materials


----------



## Sofie (Dec 30, 2008)

I have a Case-Mate from Walmart...$19-$25. It is a lightweight metallic-look plastic with a thin screen protector and wipe included. My local Walmart carries is in red, purple, and chrome. I really like it because it doesn't add any extra weight to the iTouch itself and just snaps on the back of the device. It's very easy to snap on and off.


----------



## gina1230 (Nov 29, 2009)

This is the case I use, and I love it. 34.95 from Skymall.com.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

I love the cases from ifrogz. They feel 'like velvet' but they still slide into your pocket or wherever without gripping. You can find them on Amazon much cheaper than the ifrogz site, but they may not have the color you want. I've bought 3 from Amazon for about half the price on the ifrogz site.


----------



## leslieray (Mar 16, 2010)

I would highly recommend shopping on Amazon!

I purchased on on there, not sure what brand it is, but it was inexpensive under or right around $10.00! It has an open face and a belt clip for hooking to your waistband to leave you handsfree for walking on the treadmill, which is exactly what I use mine for!

Best wishes in finding what you are looking for!


----------



## Trilby (Jul 26, 2009)

I put my iPod in my purse when I'm out and so I don't use a case that closes on it. Instead I use a Gel skin


----------



## Trilby (Jul 26, 2009)

*I ordered two more cases for my iPod Touch. The price went down to 99 cents, so I couldn't resist. *


----------

